

Show HN: Bringing your favorite suppliers in one place - capdiz
http://www.mylmp.us/

======
tatsuke95
Maybe there is some lingo I don't understand, but I'm going to assume these
words all mean what I think they do. If so:

This is an extremely neat idea that, if legit, would make billions of dollars
and many people happy.

Unfortunately, it has a zero percent chance of succeeding. How on earth do you
think you can pull this off?

~~~
capdiz
Sorry for the lingo. I had hoped to change it but been away from my computer.
The idea is basically that: you invite your friends who are suppliers
(legitimately) they might range from selling cars, electronics or real-estate.
If they start listing on the site, you recommend their listings to other users
around you. Hope you get the brief explanation.

